# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Experts Recommend Iodine Supplements For Pregnant Women

## donnay

*Experts Recommend Iodine Supplements For Pregnant Women*

Today, for the first time ever, the American Academy of Pediatrics issued a policy statement recommending that pregnant women take iodine supplements. Iodine can generally be consumed naturally through products that contain iodized salt, but those have become less common recently because a greater number of foods are processed and dont have that ingredient.

So, why are experts specifically recommending that women who are pregnant take iodine supplements? Iodine produces thyroid hormone, which is necessary to help a babys brain develop normally. According to the policy statement that was published in Pediatrics today, women who are pregnant or nursing should take iodine supplements, but only about 15 percent do so.

Such supplements are normally consumed in the form of either potassium iodide or sodium iodide. In addition to helping a babys brain develop properly, they are also believed to help a developing baby stay safeguarded from certain harmful environmental factors.

If youre ready to start taking iodine supplements, look for a variety that contains at least 150 micrograms of iodide. Preferably, look for the potassium iodide variety. Furthermore, use iodized table salt to flavor the foods that you eat. By practicing both of those habits, the combined daily intake should range between 290-1,100 micrograms. Before it was determined that so many women arent getting enough iodine in their diets, the latter strategy alone was most commonly recommended during pregnancy.

The *study released today* warns that about one-third of women are iodine deficient, but there is no clear reason why such a small number of them choose to take supplements. One possibility is that they may not be aware that iodine is an important factor in the health of a babys brain, but hopefully, this new study will shed some light on that finding. Also, there are no symptoms associated with iodine deficiency. However, the problem is something a physician can verify with a urine analysis.

*
Continued...*

----------


## Zippyjuan

Like anything else, too much can also be bad for you. It can cause many of the same symptoms and problems as not enough.  Be sure to factor in how much you are getting from your diet. 
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/...80G1OZ20120117




> Iodine is a mineral found in iodized salt, seafood, eggs, dairy and some breads. It is used by the thyroid gland to help regulate metabolism and development, especially in babies and children.
> 
> Iodine deficiency during fetal and early-childhood development is a leading cause of brain impairments in much of the world. So most research has been directed at the effects of inadequate iodine.
> 
> Less is known about how much iodine is too much. So for the new study, reported in the American Journal of Clinical Nutrition, Chinese researchers randomly assigned healthy adults to take various doses of iodine supplements for four weeks.
> 
> *They found that at relatively higher doses -- 400 micrograms a day and up -- study participants began developing what's called subclinical hypothyroidism.
> 
> That refers to a dip in the body's thyroid hormone levels,* but with no obvious symptoms of hypothyroidism -- which include problems like fatigue, depression, dry skin and weight gain.
> ...


Himalayan Sea Salt is not a good source of iodine with less than one part per billion of it while iodolized table salt is. http://www.saltnews.com/chemical-ana...yan-pink-salt/

----------


## Deborah K

It occurs to me that iodine supplements will help with any radiation exposure, i.e. like that which was spewed into the pacific ocean via the Japanese meltdown and is already on our west coasts.  I wonder if this is a subtle way of convincing women to take it so that Obamacare doesn't have to deal with a future of cancer-ridden babies.

Tin foil hat now removed.

----------


## fisharmor

So, what I got out of that is that if you cook your own food and use Morton's, your bases are covered?

----------


## libertyjam

> It occurs to me that iodine supplements will help with any radiation exposure, i.e. like that which was spewed into the pacific ocean via the Japanese meltdown and is already on our west coasts.  I wonder if this is a subtle way of convincing women to take it so that Obamacare doesn't have to deal with a future of cancer-ridden babies.
> 
> Tin foil hat now removed.


When dealing with radiation exposure doses of iodine or iodide, you are talking about a hundred to a thousand times greater doses than what is mentioned above, so as to thoroughly saturate the thyroid and tissues so that the I-131 will not be taken up.

----------


## Deborah K

> When dealing with radiation exposure doses of iodine or iodide, you are talking about a hundred to a thousand times greater doses than what is mentioned above, so as to thoroughly saturate the thyroid and tissues so that the I-131 will not be taken up.


Can you explain in a little more detail?  What if someone wanted to take iodide/iodine to ward off the effects of radiation in food/water/air?  I live on the west coast and this situation has been nagging at me lately.

----------


## libertyjam

> Can you explain in a little more detail?  What if someone wanted to take iodide/iodine to ward off the effects of radiation in food/water/air?  I live on the west coast and this situation has been nagging at me lately.


I just know that when all the talk was going around about finding the iodide tablets for the radiation scare, the tablet doses were typically in the 30 and up to 100mg range per tab, this 200 to >1000 times the recommended daily dosage, and this is only so that your body has so much iodine that it will reject any I isotopes, which are short lived and is a temporary measure, 7-10 days.  Any long lived isotopes like the Cs, etc taking the iodide tabs are of no help.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Actually you would want *potassium iodide*, not iodine for that purpose.  http://www.bt.cdc.gov/radiation/ki.asp  Not something you want to take regularly as a preventative measure because it can cause damage to your thyroid. 




> What is Potassium Iodide (KI)?
> KI (potassium iodide) is a salt of stable (not radioactive) iodine that can help block radioactive iodine from being absorbed by the thyroid gland, thus protecting this gland from radiation injury.
> 
> The thyroid gland is the part of the body that is most sensitive to radioactive iodine.
> 
> *People should take KI (potassium iodide) only on the advice of public health or emergency management officials. There are health risks associated with taking KI.
> *
> KI (potassium iodide) does not keep radioactive iodine from entering the body and cannot reverse the health effects caused by radioactive iodine once the thyroid is damaged.
> 
> ...





> *Who can take KI (potassium iodide)?*
> The thyroid glands of a fetus and of an infant are most at risk of injury from radioactive iodine. Young children and people with low amounts of iodine in their thyroid are also at risk of thyroid injury.
> 
> Infants (including breast-fed infants)
> 
> Infants have the highest risk of getting thyroid cancer after being exposed to radioactive iodine. All infants, including breast-fed infants need to be given the dosage of KI (potassium iodide) recommended for infants.
> 
> *Infants (particularly newborns) should receive a single dose of KI. More than a single dose may lead to later problems with normal development.* Other protective measures should be used.
> In cases where more than one dose is necessary, medical follow up may be necessary.
> ...





> What are the side effects of KI (potassium iodide)?
> Side effects of KI (potassium iodide) may include stomach or gastro-intestinal upset, allergic reactions, rashes, and inflammation of the salivary glands.
> 
> When taken as recommended, KI (potassium iodide) can cause rare adverse health effects related to the thyroid gland.
> 
> These rare adverse effects are more likely if a person:
> 
> Takes a higher than recommended dose of KI
> Takes the drug for several days
> ...

----------


## donnay

I take 6 drops of Nascent Iodine a day along with 200 mcg of selenium.

What is Nascent Iodine?
http://www.globalhealingcenter.com/n...ascent-iodine/

Iodine to the Rescue
http://drsircus.com/medicine/iodine/iodine-rescue

Iodine for Hypothyroidism: Crucial Nutrient or Harmful Toxin?
http://chriskresser.com/iodine-for-h...line-on-a-fire

----------


## Zippyjuan

Potential side effects (from a site selling the product): 
http://www.nascentiodinesideeffects.com/



> Nascent Iodine is LIKELY SAFE for most people when taken by mouth at recommended amounts. 
> 
> Nascent Iodine can cause significant side effects in some people. Common side effects include nausea and stomach pain, runny nose, headache, metallic taste, and diarrhea. 
> 
> In sensitive people, Nascent Iodine can cause side effects including swelling of the lips and face (angioedema), severe bleeding and bruising, fever, joint pain, lymph node enlargement, allergic reactions including hives, and death. 
> 
> *Large amounts or long-term use of Nascent Iodine are POSSIBLY UNSAFE. Adults should avoid prolonged use of doses higher than 1100 mcg per day (the upper tolerable limit, UL) without proper medical supervision.* In children, doses should not exceed 200 mcg per day for children 1 to 3 years old, 300 mcg per day for children 4 to 8 years old, 600 mcg per day for children 9 to 13 years old, and 900 mcg per day for adolescents. These are the upper tolerable limits (UL). 
> 
> In both children and adults, there is concern that higher intake can increase the risk of side effects such as thyroid problems. Nascent Iodine in larger amounts can cause metallic taste, soreness of teeth and gums, burning in mouth and throat, increased saliva, throat inflammation, stomach upset, diarrhea, wasting, depression, skin problems, and many other side effects. 
> ...

----------


## donnay

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...02#post5539402

*Iodine and Detoxification*
http://drsircus.com/medicine/iodine/...detoxification


*Iodine Treatments for Radiation Exposure*




fter testing over 500 patients, I found that 94.7 percent of my patients are deficient in inorganic iodine. - Dr. David Brownstein

Clearly we are just at the beginning of this disaster and very far from its end, and already it is unprecedented in scope. “If this accident stops right now it will already be one of the three worst accidents we have ever had at a nuclear power plant in the history of nuclear power,” said Joseph Cirincione, an expert on nuclear materials and president of the U.S.-based Ploughshares Fund, a firm involved in security and peace funding.

There is absolutely zero chance that this disaster in progress is going to stop now or any time soon, so precautions need to be taken right away by every citizen in the northern hemisphere that is downwind and on the track of the jet stream that will quickly carry radioactive materials first to North America then to Europe and beyond to Russia. This is all going to be much worse than people want to believe, so rush to get your iodine right now! Get your hands on whatever you can for in a few days there will be no iodine to have of any type.

Dr. Brownstein writes, “If there is enough inorganic, non-radioactive iodine in our bodies, the radioactive fallout has nowhere to bind in our bodies. It will pass through us, leaving our bodies unharmed. It is important to ensure that we have adequate iodine levels BEFORE this fallout hits.” There is some very important information about iodine below not being presented by the government or press. This is an IMVA Emergency Alert and we will be updating this document in the days and weeks ahead so check back to the IMVA blog for the most current form.

Think again, think seven times again before you leap and start construction of new nuclear power plants. - Mikhail Gorbachev - June 2006

Though the United States, Canadian and European governments are not warning their citizens of the dangers that will drop down on them from the jet stream, this following video does a good visual job of showing what areas will be most affected. With the true size of the catastrophe starting to take shape populations downwind across the entire northern hemisphere had better start becoming concerned enough to secure supplies of iodine to protect themselves from one large part of the radioactive dangers.

*Continued...*

----------


## donnay

*Iodine  Suppressed knowledge that can change your life*

Given the highly toxic state most people find themselves in, the rapidly changing environment which we live in, and the incredible ability that iodine has to strengthen peoples health and improve their lives, I decided to write the following summary about iodine supplementation as an introduction to the subject. The information presented here is based on preliminary research available on this forum discussion thread on iodine and on the books Iodine: Why You Need It, Why You Cant Live Without It (5th Edition) by Dr. Brownstein, and The Iodine Crisis by Lynne Farrow.

Iodine is an essential micro-nutrient. This means every single cell of *every single person needs it.* Evolutionary biologists reckon that seafood consumption, and thus iodine absorption, played an important role in human brain development and evolution. *Iodine also has excellent antibacterial, anticancer, antiparasitic, antifungal, and antiviral properties.*

Unfortunately, *iodine deficiency in the general population is of pandemic proportions* in our modern world due to iodines displacement in our bodies by *environmental toxins such as bromide, pesticides, and food additives.* Modern farming techniques have also led to deficiencies of iodine and other minerals in the soil. Thus, crops grown in iodine-deficient soil are deficient in iodine.

Certain diets and lifestyles can also predispose a person to develop iodine deficiency. Those who eat a lot of bakery products (breads, pasta, etc), which contain high amounts of bromide, are at risk. So are vegetarians and those who dont like sea food, sea vegetables or salt.

According to Dr. Brownstein, author of Iodine: Why You Need It, Why You Cant Live Without It, about one-third of the global populations live in a region of iodine deficiency. He and other iodine researchers have tested thousands of people, and found consistent results: *approximately 96% of patients test low for iodine*. The World Health Organization has recognized that iodine deficiency is the worlds greatest single cause of preventable mental retardation. Iodine deficiency has been identified as a significant public health problem in 129 countries and up to 72% of the worlds population is affected by an iodine deficiency disorder.

http://health-matrix.net/2015/12/07/...nge-your-life/

----------


## farreri

> He and other iodine researchers have tested thousands of people, and found consistent results: approximately 96% of patients test low for iodine.


I'm sure it's just a coincidence that they also sell expensive iodine supplements. I'm sure there is no conflict of interest there.

----------


## donnay

> I'm sure it's just a coincidence that they also sell expensive iodine supplements. I'm sure there is no conflict of interest there.


Yeah because they understand the research and realize that a good iodine is worth investing in since many people are deficient.

----------


## farreri

> Yeah because they understand the research and realize that a good iodine is worth investing in since many people are deficient.


Save your money and buy regular iodized salt. These sketchy doctors are taking advantage of well wishers like you.

----------


## Danke

> I take 6 drops of Nascent Iodine a day along with 200 mcg of selenium.
> 
> What is Nascent Iodine?
> http://www.globalhealingcenter.com/n...ascent-iodine/
> 
> Iodine to the Rescue
> http://drsircus.com/medicine/iodine/iodine-rescue
> 
> Iodine for Hypothyroidism: Crucial Nutrient or Harmful Toxin?
> http://chriskresser.com/iodine-for-h...line-on-a-fire


One of the listed benefits: "Improving thinking"

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Yeah because they understand the research and realize that a good iodine is worth investing in *since many people are deficient*.





> Unfortunately, iodine deficiency in the general population* is of pandemic proportions*


Not in this country.  Fear mongering to push pills. 

https://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/Io...hProfessional/




> Historically, iodine deficiency was endemic in mountainous regions of the United States and Mexico, and in the so called "goiter belt" around the Great Lakes [34]. Thanks to a more national food supply, iodized salt and other factors,* iodine deficiency is now uncommon in North America*. Worldwide however, iodine deficiency remains a public health problem in 47 countries [6], and about 2.2 billion people (38% of the world’s population) live in areas with iodine deficiency [30]. International efforts since the early 1990s have dramatically reduced the incidence of iodine deficiency, but some groups of people are still at risk of inadequate iodine intake.


Merck pushes a pill and it is "big Pharma shilling" but another pill selling company pushing their product is "well informed". 

(and noting that too much iodine can be harmful to your thyroid)

Don't forget this important benefit:




> Nascent iodine is the best form of iodine to protect yourself from harmful radiation exposure* in the event of nuclear fallout*.


since we know THAT happens all of the time! I really hate those days!

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Save your money and buy regular iodized salt. These sketchy doctors are taking advantage of well wishers like you.


iodized salt is a horrible way to get iodine.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Why?

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Not in this country.  Fear mongering to push pills. 
> 
> https://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/Io...hProfessional/
> 
> 
> 
> Merck pushes a pill and it is "big Pharma shilling" but another pill selling company pushing their product is "well informed". 
> 
> (and noting that too much iodine can be harmful to your thyroid)
> ...


most people are deficient.. your site is incorrect.  the govt is equating goiter prevention with adequate iodine levels. Thats grossly incorrect IMO.

----------


## donnay

*Iodine Phobia & Salt Truth*

Absurdities in Medical Science



Iodine deficiency is thought to be the most common cause of hypothyroidism and the one true cause of goiters. Once researchers realized this many decades ago, health authorities around the world began adding iodine to table salt. But interestingly allopathic medical science is now saying that in countries where iodine has been added to highly processed table salt, the rates of autoimmune thyroid disease have risen.

Though there are several studies [1] from around the world that support this conclusion, one of the principle studies was published in the European Journal of Endocrinology asserting this without any attention to or control of the toxicity of the salt itself, selenium status of the studies’ participants, or the danger that water fluoridation potentiates for the thyroid. These factors and others are involved in thyroid and autoimmune diseases; mercury is an especially dangerous thyroid poison in this regard. So is bromide and they are putting more than ever in bread.

Iodine deficiency we get is partly a result of toxicity from Fluoride and Bromine.  Bread has ten times more Bromine in it than it used to and the sources of Fluorine are nearly ubiquitous today. So who does not need Iodine? I find that nearly everyone needs more than they are getting. - Dr. Garry F. Gordon

Contamination from chemicals and heavy metals has cumulative effects such as weakening the immune system. When heavy metals are found on the receptor sites of the thyroid they literally invite the immune system to strike out against thyroid cells. The immune system produces thyroid antibodies in seek-out-and-destroy missions against these foreign substances. Depending on the specific subtype, thyroid antibodies can destroy thyroid cells, cause thyroid inflammation, or cause thyroid cells to produce excess thyroid hormone.

Selenium is necessary for the conversion of T4 to T3. (Incomplete conversion results in high levels of reverse T3, an inactive hormone.) Selenium has also been shown to reduce autoimmunity against the thyroid (i.e. to treat the underlying cause of Hashimoto’s thyroid disease.)[2]

When we add the total ignoring of magnesium deficiency as yet another uncontrolled factor we quickly realize how careful we need to be about interpreting scientific medical conclusions. Add the fact that the thyroid is affected by widespread mercury contamination and we can see how distorted medical studies can become in their lust to study one factor at a time while remaining blind to other crucial issues.

Studies have documented that mercury causes hypothyroidism,[3] damage of thyroid RNA, autoimmune thyroiditis,[4],[5],[6] and impairment of conversion of thyroid T4 hormone to the active T3 form. These studies along with clinical experience indicate that exposure to mercury and/or toxic metals appears to be the most common cause of hypothyroidism and the majority of patients treated with metal detoxification recover or significantly improve.[7]

http://drsircus.com/medicine/iodine/...bia-salt-truth

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Why?


The iodine leeches out of the salt at a pace that with today's lowered salt consumption means that the iodine is removed quicker than people will consume the salt.

Not to mention white table salt is notoriously unhealthy.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> most people are deficient.. your site is incorrect.  the govt is equating goiter prevention with adequate iodine levels. Thats grossly incorrect IMO.


Do you have any figures to dispute it (not somebody selling iodine preferably)?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> The iodine leeches out of the salt at a pace that with today's lowered salt consumption means that the iodine is removed quicker than people will consume the salt.
> 
> Not to mention white table salt is notoriously unhealthy.


You are right- too much salt can be bad for you. (though I can't find anything about iodine "leeching" from table salt).

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Do you have any figures to dispute it (not somebody selling iodine preferably)?


Iodine was the first thing I researched when I was trying to cure my hypothyroidism. All the information comes from individual case studies and personal experiences. The majority seems to indicate a plethora of issues that are corrected only when iodine is administered. Iodine is one of those things that the sicker you are the more you need.  The US RDA for Iodine is 150mcg. This is the level that seems sufficient for preventing goiter. But other issues.. Fibrocystic breast disease, precursor to cancer is reversed with iodine.. In fact this seems to be the biggest well known fact among the iodine community, so much so that I was surprised it wasnt accepted by mainstream physicians, with the exception of the iodine doctors of course.

The only way to insure one gets adequate iodine is to eat things from the ocean, especially sea vegetables.. Seaweed is the best IMO, but some people need it in higher concentrations found in solutions like lugols to get rid of the competing halides..  The average Japanese consumer 12,000mcg of iodine everyday thru diet. So compare that to our 150mcg...

Theres really so much on this topic my head is just like one big blur.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> *The average Japanese consumer 12,000mcg of iodine everyday thru diet*. So compare that to our 150mcg...


12,000 mcg a day?   http://nutristart.com/revisiting-iodine/




> The Japanese consume on average almost 5 grams of seaweed daily, but when the researchers tried to determine the amount of iodine this provided, they made the mistake of basing their numbers on dry weight of seaweed, not the cooked, wet, amount that was consumed.* This lead to the idea that they consumed huge amounts of iodine when in fact a 2008 study showed average iodine intake to be around 1.2mg per day*, down from an average of 1.7mg per day in 1986. (Thyroid 2008:18:667)


Your figure is ten times that. And keep in mind that too much iodine is harmful as is not enough. Supplementing when you don't need to can put you over the threashold. If some is good, more is not necessarily better. 

http://ndnr.com/endocrinology/the-de...hyroid-health/




> Is It Possible to Maintain Iodine Balance Through “Normal” Foods and Iodized Salt?
> 
> The short answer is yes; we seem to be able to avoid many thyroid issues with current practices. The 2005-2006 and 2007-2008 National Health and Nutrition Examination Survey data8 show that most Americans are iodine sufficient.So, it does not appear that eating seaweeds or significant amounts of seafood is necessary to maintain thyroid health, which may be reassuring for some patients. A Cochrane review9 found that* the use of iodized salt was effective in assuring iodine sufficiency*, reduced goiter in some cases, and had no significant adverse effects.
> 
> A special concern is pregnancy, especially for women starting with borderline iodine deficiency. In these cases, iodine from salt might be insufficient,10 which means that other sources might need to be added. Among the general public, *however, there is a legitimate concern that long-term iodine intake, particularly when it is high but still below toxic levels, might actually induce thyroid autoimmune reactions. Because both Hashimoto disease and Graves disease are the predominant types of thyroid disorder seen in countries without significant iodine deficiency, it is a possible concern for many patients. In a Japanese study,11 high intake of kombu seaweed (15-30 g/d) caused thyroid suppression, which was reversible when iodine intake was lowered. Moderate to high consumption of seaweed has also been associated with increased risk of papillary thyroid carcinoma*.12 There are reported toxicity cases related to consumption of soy milk processed with kombu and ingestion of seaweed soup13


Incidence of hypothyroidism:  http://bmb.oxfordjournals.org/content/99/1/39.full




> Studies in Northern Europe, Japan and the USA have found the prevalence to range between 0.6 and 12 per 1000 women and between 1.3 and 4.0 per 1000 in men investigated

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> 12,000 mcg a day?   http://nutristart.com/revisiting-iodine/
> 
> 
> 
> Your figure is ten times that. And keep in mind that too much iodine is harmful as is not enough. Supplementing when you don't need to can put you over the threashold. If some is good, more is not necessarily better. 
> 
> http://ndnr.com/endocrinology/the-de...hyroid-health/
> 
> 
> ...


Zippy, not to sound like a dick but if all youre going to do is argue everything I say, then dont bother asking for my information. I know so much about this $#@! that I know the argument youre bringing up, and I know its wrong. Japanese people take in 12,000mcg of Iodine daily. Thats the number.. Your information is wrong. How do I know? Because I know. (I dont care if you agree with me or not but dont ask for information if all you want to do is have an argument, we all know we can always find a link to refute anything on anything) 

Now youre bringing up Hashimoto's majority of which is NOT caused by iodine deficiency in and of itself (althought it can contribute).
But the hashimoto's is easily corrected... Im sure you can find plenty of websites that say it is incurable... But they are also wrong, hashimotos is curable. How do I know? Because I cured mine and plenty others have cured theirs.

Again, iodine is one of those things that some people require in mcg doses, some people need it in mg doses. and others actually need it in gram doses.

Basically depends on how sick somebody is and what theyre sick with.

If you hate natural medicine please dont bother wasting our time anymore. If you prefer getting your thyroid surgically removed or irradiated or whatever then go knock yourself out... Ill be more than happy to settle for proper exercise and diet over surgery anyday

----------


## farreri

> Iodine was the first thing I researched when I was trying to cure my hypothyroidism.


Were you eating differently when you developed hypothyroidism?

----------


## Zippyjuan

It can depend on age and sex- not necessarily diet. http://www.endocrineweb.com/conditio...hypothyroidism




> *Risk Factors of Hypothyroidism
> *
> If you're concerned about your risk of developing hypothyroidism, there are two main factors to consider—age and sex. Your chances of being hypothyroid increase with age, and they are greater if you're a woman.
> 
> *Hypothyroidism occurs primarily in women older than 50.*
> 
> Hypothyroidism is when your body doesn't produce enough thyroid hormone. Since the main purpose of thyroid hormone is to run the body's metabolism, people with hypothyroidism will have symptoms associated with a slow metabolism.
> 
> Besides age and sex, your risk for hypothyroidism is increased if:
> ...

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Were you eating differently when you developed hypothyroidism?


sure.. and all it takes is eating the wrong foods even sone that the medical establishment would deem healthy.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> It can depend on age and sex- not necessarily diet. http://www.endocrineweb.com/conditio...hypothyroidism


I dont believe any of this stuff just 'happens' with age... it happens over time as people continually and unknowingly damage their bodies. I would agree with dr. Weston price that all degenerative diseases are the result of nutritional deficiencies.

----------


## farreri

> sure.. and all it takes is eating the wrong foods even sone that the medical establishment would deem healthy.


What were you eating when you got it?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I dont believe any of this stuff just 'happens' with age... it happens over time as people continually and unknowingly damage their bodies. I would agree with dr. Weston price that all degenerative diseases are the result of nutritional deficiencies.


Bodies wear out- no matter how good of care we try to take care of it. That is why we have limited lifespans.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> What were you eating when you got it?


Well let me preface that a big part is even recognizing theres a problem.. i probably had it for a long time and never realizrd it.. when you live with something its hard to recognize theres a problem especially without recognizable symptoms. But basically eating things like wheat which will cause leaky gut with the gluten and lack of nutrients like iodine and selenium. Also a big one is polyunsaturated oils especially soybean oil..they completely destroy your thyroid process on more than one level. Soybean oil is not helping anybodys' thyroid thats for sure.. and its everywhere so its easy to eat if youre not careful.. but by getting rid of certain foods and including others it corrects itself.. like anything else it requires some experimentation.. sone disagreements with the doctor and knowing which tests to order because the allopaths have no knowledge of how to correct the body naturally.

----------


## farreri

> But basically eating things like wheat which will cause leaky gut with the gluten and lack of nutrients like iodine and selenium. Also a big one is polyunsaturated oils especially soybean oil..they completely destroy your thyroid process on more than one level. Soybean oil is not helping anybodys' thyroid thats for sure.. and its everywhere so its easy to eat if youre not careful..


Most people eat that stuff and don't get hypothyroid. Where you limiting the portions of foods you were eating before that started happening?

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Most people eat that stuff and don't get hypothyroid. Where you limiting the portions of foods you were eating before that started happening?


no

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Most people eat that stuff and don't get hypothyroid. Where you limiting the portions of foods you were eating before that started happening?


there are different reasons for hypothyroid.. 90% of it is autoimmune which is basically caused by wheat gluten

----------


## farreri

> there are different reasons for hypothyroid.. 90% of it is autoimmune which is basically caused by wheat gluten


If that were true than rates of hypothyroid would higher in men than women because men eat more food than women and thereby would be eating more wheat gluten than women, yet women get hypothyroid about 10x more than men.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> If that were true than rates of hypothyroid would higher in men than women because men eat more food than women and thereby would be eating more wheat gluten than women, yet women get hypothyroid about 10x more than men.


women have higher iodine needs than men. Thats the only thing i can think of to explain womens' higher incidence of hypo.. not everybody has an autoimmune hashimotos thyroiditis but its reportedly 90% of the hypo out there.. just about everyone is deficient in iodine and selenium so perhaps lower ranges in blood tests from the general public has something to do with it.. either way staying away from foods like wheat and polyunsaturated oils like soybean oil are tremendous pluses for everyones' thyroid. I generally only eat einkhorn wheat or sprouted or sourdough breads.. i avoid soy unless its fermented. I avoid all artificial polyunsaturated and saturated oils buteat natural oils no problem. I also generally stick with wild caught and grassfed meats and avoid farm raised fish and conventional meats. i also include gelatin rich foods as these are good for repairing leaky gut caused by GE wheat gluten and are tremendous aids in absorbing nutrion from foods

----------


## farreri

> women have higher iodine needs than men.


Only when pregnant and nursing.




> Thats the only thing i can think of to explain womens' higher incidence of hypo..


I'll give you a hint. See my thread about one of the mistakes made by that girl when she was vegan.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Only when pregnant and nursing.
> 
> 
> I'll give you a hint. See my thread about one of the mistakes made by that girl when she was vegan.


I dont play 20 questions. either you have information and sources you want to share or you dont.

----------


## farreri

> I dont play 20 questions. either you have information and sources you want to share or you dont.


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ing-her-health

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ing-her-health


youre posting a link to an entire thread. Just say what you want to say.

----------


## donnay

> youre posting a link to an entire thread. Just say what you want to say.


Farreri needs to change his moniker to The Riddler.

----------


## farreri

> youre posting a link to an entire thread. Just say what you want to say.


It's the second part in my first post of that thread.

----------


## farreri

> Farreri needs to change his moniker to The Riddler.


Maybe I will!   I'm trying to get people to exercise their critical thinking skills and think outside the boxes they've put themselves in.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Maybe I will!   I'm trying to get people to exercise their critical thinking skills and think outside the boxes they've put themselves in.


Dont forget to include yourself.

----------


## farreri

> Dont forget to include yourself.


Did you figure it out with all the clues and links and telling you where to look that I gave you?

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Did you figure it out with all the clues and links and telling you where to look that I gave you?


your information is usually contradictory to what I know or your links dont explain your position.. So I dont expect to figure much out from you

----------


## farreri

> your information is usually contradictory to what I know or your links dont explain your position.. So I dont expect to figure much out from you


It will tell you why more women get hypothyroid than men. 

See Tasha's second mistake:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ing-her-health

----------

